# electricity of the colon



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Source: Journal of Gastroenterology and Hepatology Volume: 19 Number: 2 Page: 205 -- 210 DOI: 10.1111/j.1440-1746.2004.03279.x Publisher: Blackwell Publishing Abstract: Abstract Background and Aim: The etiology of irritable bowel syndrome is unknown. It presents with crampy abdominal pain associated with alternating constipation and diarrhea but with no anatomic abnormality on diagnostic testing. Because the condition is related to motility disturbance, the hypothesis that a disorder of the colonic electromyographic activity is responsible for the colonic motile disorders in irritable bowel syndrome, was investigated. Methods: The electromyographic activity of the sigmoid colon was recorded transcutaneously in 18 patients with irritable bowel syndrome (49.6 ï¿½ 10.2 years, 12 women) and 14 healthy volunteers (47.2 ï¿½ 9.9 years; eight women) by applying three electrodes to the abdominal skin below the umbilicus. The sigmoid colon pressure was measured by means of a saline-perfused tube connected to a pneumohydraulic capillary infusion system. Results: Slow waves with a regular rhythm were recorded in the healthy volunteers exhibiting the same frequency, amplitude and conduction velocity from all three electrodes. Action potentials (AP) were not registered. The basal sigmoid colon pressure was interrupted by bouts of elevation. In irritable bowel syndrome, the electromyographic rhythm was irregular and the slow wave variables were higher than those of the normal volunteers and were not the same from the three electrodes; occasional AP were also recorded. The sigmoid colon basal pressure was significantly higher, and was interrupted by pressure bouts significantly higher, than those of the volunteers. Conclusions: Irritable bowel syndrome exhibited a 'tachyarrhythmic' pattern of electromyographic activity with higher slow wave variables than normal and occasional AP. The resulting elevated basal colonic pressure and tone may explain some of the irritable bowel syndrome symptoms. Because diagnostic testing of the irritable bowel syndrome shows no anatomic abnormalities, it is suggested that the cause of irritable bowel syndrome is related to an abnormal focus in one or more of the colonic pacemakers emitting these abnormal waves. However, further studies are required to verify these findings. tom


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

another study at http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract tom


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have done a topic about waves in this web site.I'had noted when a was at a massages places that they have a machine with electric waves and when i put that on my back,it make electric waves and this move bring my lower bowel with it.Anyone with a cure for missing electricity?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dr ho's,sell a device who work with electric waveswho seems very good.


----------



## Sgt de Colorado (Jun 9, 2002)

spasman, who is Dr Ho and do you know his web site?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sgt de Colorado:http://www.drhonow.com/stream-r.htmThis is a TENS device with a convenient gel pad.Very innovative and pleasant sensation.
Sorry to answer so late.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

ICC cells are responsible for the propulsion in the bowel: http://physiologyonline.physiology.org/cgi...t/full/15/6/291 Also: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=Abstract High-conductance chloride channels generate pacemaker currents in interstitial cells of Cajal.Huizinga JD, Zhu Y, Ye J, Molleman A.Department of Medicine, McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. huizinga###mcmaster.caBACKGROUND & AIMS: Interstitial cells of Cajal (ICCs) are responsible for slow, wave-driven, rhythmic, peristaltic motor patterns in the gastrointestinal tract. The aim was to identify and characterize the ion channels that generate the underlying pacemaker activity. METHODS: Single ion channel recordings were obtained from nonenzymatically isolated ICCs and studied by using the cell attached and inside-out configurations of the patch clamp technique. RESULTS: A high-conductance chloride channel was observed in ICCs that was spontaneously and rhythmically active at the same frequency as the rhythmic inward currents defining ICC pacemaker activity, 20-30 cycles/min at room temperature. Main conductance levels occurred between 122-144 pS and between 185-216 pS. Periodicity in the channel opening coincided with periodicity in membrane potential change, hence, at the single channel level, chloride channels were seen to be associated with the generation of rhythmic changes in membrane potential. CONCLUSIONS: ICCs harbor high-conductance chloride channels that participate in the generation of pacemaker activity and may become a target for pharmacologic treatment of gut motor disorders.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Bump


----------

